# kramer on top chef



## pumbaa (Jan 2, 2013)

They had to sharpen a knife and knife skills and winner gets a Kramer


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 2, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> They had to sharpen a knife and knife skills and winner gets a Kramer



Zwilling, or an original?


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 2, 2013)

Custom $4000 knife Kramer was on there cutting rope


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2013)

episode repeats at 12 and 3 am EST


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 2, 2013)

The sharpening techniques from some the chefs is scary


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 2, 2013)

The wifey and I had a late dinner at Next in Chicago and saw the Executive Chef sharpening his Nenox Suji on quite possibly the most dished stone I have ever seen. Just because you can cook has absolutely nothing to do with your knife sharpening skills.


----------



## Customfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone have a link where we can see it?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 2, 2013)

just new tonight so no. I will watch the next showing in 10 min..


----------



## Customfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Got it... On Bravo....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2013)

It was weird seeing a knifemaker on TV like that, it felt good though.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 3, 2013)

Coming on for me in ten minutes.

Thanks for heads up!


----------



## jmforge (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, as I suck at both cookng and sharpening it is good to know that I apparently have some degree of balance in my life that is lacking in the lives of others. :lol2:


stereo.pete said:


> The wifey and I had a late dinner at Next in Chicago and saw the Executive Chef sharpening his Nenox Suji on quite possibly the most dished stone I have ever seen. Just because you can cook has absolutely nothing to do with your knife sharpening skills.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 3, 2013)

Had to go to the bathroom right when it came on. got distracted on the way back, and low and behold I missed it at 10 min in.

went looking for the repeat time this would be on and found this.

[video]http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/season-10/videos/behind-the-kitchen-door-kramer-knives[/video]

something new from him.


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 3, 2013)

I was watching this tonight thinking "everyone on this forum would love to take part in this challenge!".

But then I thought we'd all be too OCD about it and would be finding cardboard or phone books to strop on while all the ****** wire edges or big burrs push cut that paper and we all lost.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 3, 2013)

i think most of us here would pretty much beat those guys at sharpening. =D


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 3, 2013)

What stones did they use?


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 3, 2013)

The stones said Kramer on the side. I think they were double sided, black and white.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 3, 2013)

i think it's those glass stone knock offs that has bob kramer's name on them.


----------



## daveb (Jan 3, 2013)

After the sharpening debacle the final skills task was breaking down a rabbit. One guy asks "how the f do you break down a rabbit?" Other guy says "just like a cat" ROFLMAO. Don't kniow that that will make the reruns...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 3, 2013)

I would have liked to have seen a closeup of the giveaway knife.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 3, 2013)

you guys are easy


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 3, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> you guys are easy



Like the Sunday morning is?


----------



## jmforge (Jan 3, 2013)

What does bald eagle taste like? Kinda like California condor but a bit less gamey. :biggrin:


daveb said:


> After the sharpening debacle the final skills task was breaking down a rabbit. One guy asks "how the f do you break down a rabbit?" Other guy says "just like a cat" ROFLMAO. Don't kniow that that will make the reruns...


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 4, 2013)

That's so weird, watched the first episode tonight on the pvr and all they did was select those moving on to Seattle, 4 different challenges from 4 judges and those selected move on, but that was the end of the episode, nothing more. I was expecting this Kramer challenge but nothing. 

Are we an episode behind or something here in Canada? Don't think I missed anything. Weird.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like you are a bunch of episodes behind (probably ~6)


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 4, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Sounds like you are a bunch of episodes behind (probably ~6)



Its 9 episodes behind. Well, 8, depending on how you count. The last episode was number 9.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy crap that's crazy, how is it that we are so far behind? Despite it being on my pvr it was a "new" episode that was only recorded from the day before. Damn lol


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 6, 2013)

Honestly I kind of thought that since this season is in Seattle that it would only make since to have Bob Kramer on as guest judge. But then I thought better of it because naturally it would have to some sort of knife/sharpening challenge which to me just sounded senseless. I thought for Sure that any chef who makes the cut onto the show MUST know how to sharpen a knife!? Man, I was Way wrong. 
But IMHO, one of the best quick fire prizes Ever. Lucky bastard.


----------



## andygraybeal (Jan 6, 2013)

Is this episode streamable online somewhere?


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 6, 2013)

andygraybeal said:


> Is this episode streamable online somewhere?



bravo's website


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 6, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Honestly I kind of thought that since this season is in Seattle that it would only make since to have Bob Kramer on as guest judge. But then I thought better of it because naturally it would have to some sort of knife/sharpening challenge which to me just sounded senseless. I thought for Sure that any chef who makes the cut onto the show MUST know how to sharpen a knife!? Man, I was Way wrong.
> But IMHO, one of the best quick fire prizes Ever. Lucky bastard.



Many chefs aren't very good at sharpening....its not really as common as you'd think.


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 6, 2013)

Most chefs let the knife rental guy throw their knives on his grinder its petty sad


----------



## Stumblinman (Jan 7, 2013)

OK so I finally watched it then promptly went to my garage and grabbed some rope. I used my Shun that won't totally shave and got bout 3/4 way through it. It was only 3/4 inch rope so I guess I'm about 1/4 way to learning how to properly sharpen my knives


----------



## andygraybeal (Jan 7, 2013)

slowtyper said:


> bravo's website



hah, i must suck at browsing there website. all i can find is episodes of something called Last Chance Kitchen and Real Housewives


----------



## Stumblinman (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.putlocker.com/file/E4C16DE8B10F19EE#

Try this... click "continue as free user" there will be a popup and click on the little 'click to play' 

this is not my site.


----------



## daveb (Jan 7, 2013)

The knife stuff is in the first 10 min of "Last Chance" episode.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 7, 2013)

They are some weird "chefs" in that show.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 7, 2013)

i still have a big crush on kristen kish

=D

former model turned chef. rawr. lol.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 7, 2013)

Stumblinman, what area do you live in the Springs?

Jason


----------



## Duckfat (Jan 7, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> Most chefs let the knife rental guy throw their knives on his grinder its petty sad



That's what cooks do with house knives. Chef's that use their own knives don't send them to the rental/grinder guy or at least I've never seen that.


----------



## Stumblinman (Jan 7, 2013)

I stay out in Falcon. You need some rope ?


----------



## Duckfat (Jan 7, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> i still have a big crush on kristen kish



She has to be one of the most talented Chef's on the show since the Voltaggio bros. Amazing talent for how young she is. I expect we will hear a lot more from her in the future.


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 7, 2013)

she is smoking hot


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 7, 2013)

word....she is really beautiful


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 8, 2013)

> She has to be one of the most talented Chef's on the show since the Voltaggio bros. Amazing talent for how young she is. I expect we will hear a lot more from her in the future.



i sure hope so. i keep wondering why she's been in the middle of the pack (being safe) in the past few episodes.


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 8, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> i sure hope so. i keep wondering why she's been in the middle of the pack (being safe) in the past few episodes.



She's won two of the elimination challenges in the last 3 episodes.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 8, 2013)

hmm sounds like she might be worth watching. most of the time I watch I see some bozo that everyone thinks is hot stuff but is colder than a ice cube in space.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 8, 2013)

my memory is messed up then..... lol, as it usually is


----------



## andygraybeal (Jan 8, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> http://www.putlocker.com/file/E4C16DE8B10F19EE#
> 
> Try this... click "continue as free user" there will be a popup and click on the little 'click to play'
> 
> this is not my site.



Worked like a charm, your google-fu is amazing, thank you!


----------



## Duckfat (Jan 8, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> i sure hope so. i keep wondering why she's been in the middle of the pack (being safe) in the past few episodes.



Nothing wrong with working smart.


----------



## crimedog72 (Jan 8, 2013)

looks like the knife Kramer used for the demo is up for auction on his site now...current bid $5100 (up from about $3k less than 10 minutes ago).


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 8, 2013)

Notaskinnychef said:


> Holy crap that's crazy, how is it that we are so far behind? Despite it being on my pvr it was a "new" episode that was only recorded from the day before. Damn lol



Its not just the episodes  j/k


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 8, 2013)

Notaskinnychef said:


> Holy crap that's crazy, how is it that we are so far behind? Despite it being on my pvr it was a "new" episode that was only recorded from the day before. Damn lol


They only just started airing it in Canada. Might have something to do with the fact that its on Food Network Canada. In the US, its aired on BRAVO.


----------

